# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Luetut/lukemattomat viestit

## Junantuoma

Olin muutaman kuukauden poissa täältä, edellinen käyntini oli 7.5.2009. Nyt kirjautuessani tänne vanhimmat lukemattomat viestit ovat heinäkuun lopulta. Miksi ne kaikki  7.5. jälkeen tänne kirjoitetut  viestiteivät näy lukemattomina?

----------


## hylje

Tekninen rajoitus.

Nykyinen foorumiohjelmisto ei tallenna viime käyntikertaa ja vain hae viestejä lukemattomina jotka ovat ilmestyneet viime käyntikerran jälkeen. Lukemattomat viestit on merkattu erikseen, jotta ohjelmisto ei unohtaisi tuoreita viestejä kun säikeitä lukee vanhimmasta alkaen. Ilmeisesti tilansäästö- tai tehonkäyttösyistä merkkauksia on käytettävissä vain rajallinen määrä.

----------


## vko

Suunnilleen näin. Ohjelmisto toki tallentaa edellisen käyntikerran (näkyy mm. tuolla oikean yläkulman tiedoissa), mutta käytössä on tosiaan huomattavasti fiksumpi lukemattomien viestien merkintätapa, eli tarvittaessa jokaiselle käyttäjälle on oma lukumerkintänsä jokaiseen ketjuun. Tämä tapa toki syö tietokannasta tilaa sekä hidastaa jonkin verran foorumin käyttöä, jonka takia aikarajaa ei kannata asettaa turhan pitkäksi. Raja on asetettu 31 vuorokauteen, eli tätä vanhemmat viestit eivät näy lukemattomina koskaan.

----------


## Junantuoma

Kiitos, selvitti asiaa.

----------

